# Help with boot animations



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

Hi guys, I\'ve downloaded several boot animations and on each one it has said to edited the desc.txt for the screen size which I have done (I have a wildfire and the screen is 240x320) and everytime I\'ve ended up with a blank screen and no animation, what am I doing wrong?

Cheers in advance =D


----------



## JaeKar99 (Aug 2, 2011)

Couple of different things could be affecting this.. What are you using to zip the files back up? - most of us use 7zip to zip the files.. when you re-zip the file and folders you have to have the compression set on "store" otherwise the boot will not work.

If you are using 7zip to open the bootanimation.zip file and edit the or; drag n drop the desc.txt file it will also cause problems.. you have to extract the files/folders then edit then and re-zip them each time to ensure you don't have issues..

The last issue you could encounter is what you are using to edit the desc.txt file.. I use Notepad++ - best I have found and it does not cause issues like MS Word (adds hidden code). There are some using notepad with success..

That is a quick trouble shoot..


----------



## AndyFox2011 (Sep 5, 2011)

\"JaeKar99\" said:


> Couple of different things could be affecting this.. What are you using to zip the files back up? - most of us use 7zip to zip the files.. when you re-zip the file and folders you have to have the compression set on \"store\" otherwise the boot will not work.
> 
> If you are using 7zip to open the bootanimation.zip file and edit the or; drag n drop the desc.txt file it will also cause problems.. you have to extract the files/folders then edit then and re-zip them each time to ensure you don\'t have issues..
> 
> ...


Thanks, I\'ll try using 7 zip tomorrow, I normally use notepad as I know that word can be a bit annoying


----------

